# Undiscovered 1917 Halifax Explosion photos surface in UK



## jollyjacktar (19 Nov 2014)

I listened to the daughter being interviewed on radio the other day.  Very interesting to hear of her father and his experiences on the day and afterwards.  These photos are previously unknown and were taken from one of the ships in harbour that day.  Photos and a video at story link below.



> Unique photographs taken by WWI sailor show the biggest manmade explosion in history when two warships crashed into each other
> Photos, which emerged nearly 100 years after the event, show the moment two ships collided, killing 2,000 people
> They were taken by Royal Navy Lt Victor Magnus who was based in Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada, in December 1917
> During 'The Halifax Explosion', SS Mont-Blanc from France, loaded with wartime explosives, collided with SS Imo
> ...


----------

